# Apple iPhone 6 "Bendgate"?



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Bendgate: Is the iPhone 6 too bendy, or are your skinny jeans just too skinny?


> First there was the iPhone 4 Antennagate. Then there was the iPhone 5 Scuffgate. And now, with the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus, there is Bendgate.
> 
> Yes, it seems Apple’s all-aluminium design can’t withstand the truly awesome stresses of being placed in the front pocket of a pair of skinny jeans. Numerous owners of the iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus are reporting that their new phones have developed a noticeable bend or kink after being placed in a pants pocket. This isn’t people sitting on their phones, either: A tight front pocket, plus the curvature of your thigh, is enough to bend the new iPhone 6 or 6 Plus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is what happens when you use overseas manufacturers like they have been doing for years. There is no quality control and their manufacturers are skipping out on high quality components to make more money.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Or Apple spec'd it too thin.

The problem with aluminum is when it gets bent, it stays bent. You can bend it back of course but, it will never be quite the same.


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

They probably should have designed the phone to flex slightly given its size and thickness rather than this flawed exercise in rigidity. ho-hum


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep. As they went on to say in the article:


> This might come as a shock to some of you, but metal bends — and specifically, the cheap, thin, and light metal that is used to make some smartphones (aluminium) is very bendy. This is actually one advantage of using plastic instead of metal: If you apply enough force to bend solid aluminium, it stays bent; plastic, on the other hand, is elastic and bends back into its original shape (assuming you don’t break the elastic limit and snap the plastic, of course — but modern thermoplastics are very tough).


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The Ios 8 update has now brought a new set of issues, no calls for some and wifi is screwy.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

USA Today > Money > Apple stock dinged $23B since iPhone 6


> Plagued with allegations of hardware that’s a little too bendy for its newest iPhone and a problematic software update, shares of Apple (AAPL) are bending.
> ...
> The stock has now lost a staggering $23 billion since the iPhone 6 was released on Sept. 19. The day’s loss in Apple stock exceeds the entire market value of more than half the individual companies in the Standard & Poor’s 500 index — including individual companies such as Macy’s (M) and Chipotle Mexican Grill (CMG).
> 
> ...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I watched some of the videos... The force these people are using on their phone is ridiculous. Their knuckles and fingers are turning red and white from pushing so hard.

I have one and it has no bending issues at all.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just don't wear the wrong pants and there will be nothing to worry about.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Apple have admitted there are some phones with the issue, though not all so it does appear to be a genuine concern for some.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

joeten said:


> Apple have admitted there are some phones with the issue, though not all so it does appear to be a genuine concern for some.


They sold 10 million handsets in the first 3 days.... they have had reports of less than 10 individual handsets bent (because the people doing it on purpose for You Tube don't count).... that is such a tiny amount that it is hardly even worth a breath.... and I imagine some of them bent their phone try to mimic the videos they see online.

If they are real problems for those 10 people... I think that can be attributed to them being defective off the line. They have more than that under normal circumstances with blemishes or issues or power button that doesn't work etc...

I know I am a loyal Apple person... but this just seems like a "throw mud at Apple" campaign.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I am not out to throw mud Marty not my way of doing things, I think on the whole Apple have a pretty good record, this is just one time when something went wrong it happens.
Apple admits ‘iPhone 6 Plus’ bends but says it’s extremely rare | Metro News
Apple admits to ruining your new iPhone 6, says iOS 8.0.2 is coming soon
Not the first company to have an issue with stock or updates MS are pretty good at making a mess with updates.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

joeten said:


> I am not out to throw mud Marty not my way of doing things,


Sorry I wasn't referring to YOU. I just meant this whole media frenzy.

It seems to me like a lot of people abusing their phones and saying "oh it broke."

Its kind of like going to your Dr. and saying "Every time I press my finger into my eyeball.... it really hurts!" WELL STOP DOING THAT!

I have an iPhone 6.... and I am telling you... there is no way this thing is bending just from hanging out in my pocket. It would take some considerable force...

Consumer reports even did more scientific testing compared to phones out on the market.... and they say its not a big deal: iPhone 6 And 6 Plus Bend Test - Consumer Reports News

The amount of pressure it takes.... basically you have to sit on your phone... or intentionally inflict pain on it. This kind of force aint happening from tight jeans.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't doubt that is the case in the main, you do get a lot of hype though there has to be a modicum of truth to it for Apple to admit to a small number.
There are plenty of phones etc out there which are sadly lacking and little is said, I suppose it comes with the territory when your a market leader.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

joeten said:


> I don't doubt that is the case in the main, you do get a lot of hype though there has to be a modicum of truth to it for Apple to admit to a small number.
> There are plenty of phones etc out there which are sadly lacking and little is said, I suppose it comes with the territory when your a market leader.


look how long it took apple to admit there was a problem with the antenna a few years ago. First they were telling everyone they were holding the phone wrong. Remember the apple cube, they had hairline cracks around some rivets and apple said they were stylish. 

over the years apple does not like to admit when there is a problem. they tend to downplay it until it gets to the point where they cannot ignore it.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

sobeit said:


> over the years apple does not like to admit when there is a problem. they tend to downplay it until it gets to the point where they cannot ignore it.


Thats just "Corporate" mentality. Look at GM.... they ignored ignition cylinder issues until it couldn't be ignored and now they are paying the price.

Frankly the whole Antenna issue with the 4 series.... I blame the Handling on Steve Jobs. I loved the guy, but his Ego got in the way on that one.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

iPhone 6 And 6 Plus Bend Test - Consumer Reports News


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Interesting results sounds like Apple are being genuine when they say it is a small number.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When I first heard of this I wondered if the users were also tightening a seatbelt in a car to cause the bend. I've advised users of older iPhones to not upgrade to Ios8 until the bugs are completely fixed. I'm aware of 2 patches so far and problems still exist.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

SpywareDr said:


> Bendgate: Is the iPhone 6 too bendy, or are your skinny jeans just too skinny?


It's evolution I guess. Apple has to mess up to get better, right? Oh, wait. That's what QA is for. 

Anyway, it seems it was only a small number of phones that actually bent. If so, it was really the public reaction to that video that caused that big dip in their stocks. :banghead:

That and iOS8 cutting people's cellular activity. 

Still the iPhone 6 has sold a million more than the last iPhone. They can't lose, even when they do.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Right? :smile:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Keep in mind they pulled the update within an hour and posted a workaround so they did respond well to the error.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

joeten said:


> Keep in mind they pulled the update within an hour and posted a workaround so they did respond well to the error.


Yeah that's true. I think public overreaction was the problem. Overreaction to a small number of bent phones. Overreaction to a bad update that was quickly fixed.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Apple's design exactitude now has a bit of bend in it though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I suppose for a little while, but the stress test posted earlier does show a more realistic view of many phones when pushed hard.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm going to go ahead and ask the slightly idolatrous question:

Would this have happened if Jobs were still around?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Honestly, I think it could still have occurred, Jobs made a few errors.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

Did you ever hear the iPad fish tank story? It is said to have gone something like this.

Early model of iPad was presented to Jobs. 

He wanted the team to use up the extra space inside to make the device as compact as possible. 

They said they used all the space already. 

Jobs dropped the iPad into a fish tank. Bubbles came out of it. 

He said, "There's still space in there."


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL sounds plausible.


----------



## NAVSTER213 (Oct 2, 2014)

I cancelled my upgrade, i noticed early adopters of any new technology always find problems


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You should be fine if you want to wait a couple of months, most little bugs will have been sorted by then.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

NAVSTER213 said:


> I cancelled my upgrade, i noticed early adopters of any new technology always find problems





joeten said:


> You should be fine if you want to wait a couple of months, most little bugs will have been sorted by then.


I think it's just iOS8 that has the bugs, not the phone itself. Oh, besides iPhone 6's bending thing, which according to Apple is not a common problem across all devices.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup, The phone should be fine, it's software that is more of an issue, The bend thing has as usual been exaggerated. The media love to cause some panic, if you read the whole thread you can see we all (Except Marty I think) fell for it at least a little.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

joeten said:


> Yup, The phone should be fine, it's software that is more of an issue, The bend thing has as usual been exaggerated. The media love to cause some panic, if you read the whole thread you can see we all (Except Marty I think) fell for it at least a little.


Yeah I saw that. I fell for it too until I read Apple's defense, and unless they were lying, or more people just didn't complain to them, the bending thing isn't happening to everybody, just 9 reported cases.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

They are not, look back through the thread there is a link to a stress test on a few phones and the 6+ holds up well. I have to give credit to the response to the update issue they had a workaround out swiftly, the update was only out there for an hour and a revised and working update took 24 hours. I think that is a decent response rate.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

joeten said:


> They are not, look back through the thread there is a link to a stress test on a few phones and the 6+ holds up well. I have to give credit to the response to the update issue they had a workaround out swiftly, the update was only out there for an hour and a revised and working update took 24 hours. I think that is a decent response rate.


Yeah that response was pretty fast. Amazing how much public overreaction effected the stock market. 

Also amazing how easily everyone came to believe the bending was true. Ahem. Did someone say mob mentality?:angry:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Shoe and fit come to mind.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

DeFactoDaMatter said:


> Oh, besides iPhone 6's bending thing, which according to Apple is not a common problem across all devices.


yep, not everyone wears those extremely tight pants.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank God. :wink:


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

sobeit said:


> yep, not everyone wears those extremely tight pants.


Haha.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Think of the other type of pants a phone that size would have a bad effect there too.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

joeten said:


> Think of the other type of pants a phone that size would have a bad effect there too.


Only MC Hammer is immune to the concerns surrounding Bendgate


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nope the pants would go down with hammer time.


----------



## DeFactoDaMatter (Sep 29, 2014)

joeten said:


> Nope the pants would go down with hammer time.


Haha. :dance:


----------

